# Something very exciting is coming!



## Rob Fisher (15/9/18)

For those of you Billet Box fans, there is something very exciting coming from Odis Design in Canada! Will reveal more on Sunday when they show the game-changing device for the BB to the world on their Facebook group

I will just leave this picture here. This is me testing one of the three final prototypes in the world!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Ash (15/9/18)

Super Super excited to hear more.....Clouds from a BB is unheard off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/18)

Ooh, this has my attention @Rob Fisher 
Am watching

Thanks for keeping us in the picture!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/18)

F5 battles here we come

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-boxxer-from-odis.t53561/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

